# IF you could put your feelings on Facebook



## rebuilding72 (Oct 23, 2013)

Just for kicks- we all know there are things we'd love to post on facebook and the world about our divorce/ex- but know we can't! But if you could, what would your status say? 

Mine would be: 

Free: Narcassist ex husband who loves to degrade you and make you feel worthless. Hates everything you do and all your friends. Lacks any kind of compassion or empathy for others. Spends very little time with his child so he has more time to ***** around. So all you ladies want him? He's all yours!!! I'M FREE!!!


----------



## Jellybeans (Mar 8, 2011)

Mine would say nothing (and does).

I have made it a big point to never divulge the details of my divorce or my ex on social media, out of respect for him, our marriage and because I think it's not anybody else's business.

Some people, if they have just met me and friended me on social media, might not ever know I was married before.


----------



## COGypsy (Aug 12, 2010)

Ditto.

Except that it's mostly because I just don't give my past marriage much thought. I have a fantastic life now, so why put energy to what's done and gone?


----------



## Dedicated2Her (Nov 13, 2010)

If I could put my feelings on facebook:


Today is Tuesday. YAY! Let's get crazy party people!


----------



## Jellybeans (Mar 8, 2011)

All right, but the first round is on you since you are posting about it, Dedicated. LOL


----------



## arbitrator (Feb 13, 2012)

*I wouldn't dare do it because my wealthy, cheating, skanky XW already has a well-used account there! And for you desperate TAM guys, she may actually end up giving you the gift "that keeps on giving!"

Anyone here want to "friend her?"*


----------



## Dedicated2Her (Nov 13, 2010)

Jellybeans said:


> All right, but the first round is on you since you are posting about it, Dedicated. LOL



If you can make it to Georgia, sure! :smthumbup:


----------



## EnjoliWoman (Jul 2, 2012)

I could quote the OP for mine but since my daughter is on FB and a friend I would refrain.


----------



## IndyTMI (Oct 26, 2012)

Mine wouldn't have anything to do with my STBXW...it would be all about my new found love and how happy I am. I care not to waste any more time or thought on the woman that made my life hell.


----------



## Pbartender (Dec 6, 2012)

I wouldn't because my kids are on Facebook.

But _if_ I did...

Feelings, Schmeelings. I've got about a half-dozen choice photos that I'd post, and then I'd tag all her friends and posOM's family on all of them.


----------



## COguy (Dec 1, 2011)

I'd just post her crazy a$$ texts on my page and tag her in them.

The combination of filth and idiotic lies that I get on a regular basis would make a great book.


----------



## arbitrator (Feb 13, 2012)




----------



## Freak On a Leash (Feb 19, 2010)

Dedicated2Her said:


> If I could put my feelings on facebook:
> 
> 
> Today is Tuesday. YAY! Let's get crazy party people!


That's pretty much exactly what I have on my Facebook page. Except I work Tuesdays so I would put that in on Thursday, when I'm off. 

As far as my divorce/ex goes: I posted when I got divorced, had a few things to say here and there but I haven't had any contact with my ex husband except texting with regards to our son for the past 6 months. For the most part, my divorce is a non issue and my ex is a nonentity in my life.

But if I want to say anything on Facebook I do. None of my friends even know my ex husband. I deleted/blocked him and all our common friends months ago. My kids are NOT my friends on Facebook. I keep my kids apart from my personal life.

I wouldn't see the point though. It's not like he'd see it. I don't under WHY people continue to have their ex spouse as friends on their Facebook but it's their call. To me, it's like pulling at a scab on a wound endlessly..It's never going to heal.


----------



## Hardtohandle (Jan 10, 2013)

Wow I have to say after what I read what my Ex posted on facebook to the other man and that some of her relatives knew about it.. 

My opening lines was going to start something like this..

*Yes I'm going to tell you all about my Ex wife affair and attempted affairs throughout our marriage.. So go get some popcorn and enjoy the fireworks and facebook drama that will ensue..

If you ask why I am posting this, it is simple.. My Ex felt it was okay to profess her love for this man on facebook in front of her family and friends and have friends not only encourage this affair but also cheer them on.. So I figured this is how it should end, basically letting everyone know what kind of person and mother this person truly is.. *


But today the only thing I might post is a picture of her first child support check and me gloating about it.. 

I'm still in the she needs to be punished stage.. The therapist says we will work on it to get me over it.. 

Honestly I was going to just create a website with all the info and just link everybody to the website.. The facebook postings she made, the pictures of them together during the affair he posted up.. The call and text logs from the cell phone bills..


----------



## FeministInPink (Sep 13, 2012)

Initially, I thought the OP's words would work well for me. But on second thought, I don't think I would post anything on Facebook, even if I had free reign to do so.

Throughout the entire process - the decay of my marriage, the separation, and the subsequent/pending divorce - I kept everything quite close to my chest. I shared things/details on TAM, but outside of TAM and my immediate family/best friends, very few people knew anything was going on, and that was the way that I liked it.

I've done my best to conduct myself with as much grace, dignity, and self-respect as I could muster. I'm not going to spoil all that by posting a tell-all on FB. He's not worth it.


----------



## arbitrator (Feb 13, 2012)




----------



## ne9907 (Jul 17, 2013)

I am obsessed with FB but surprisingly, I have not posted anything negative or anything at all about my ex.
I am a subscriber to positive outlooks and sometimes I may share some of those pictures but nothing negative.

I feel deep in my heart that regardless of how my marriage almost broke me, my ex is still a good man. I am always sending positive thoughts his way because I want him happy and because I hope some of those positive thoughts will eventually come back my way.

I have seen posts from him (don't ask me how  ) 
One was :
"If only to be young again with the knowledge of today"
(translation= I wish I hadn't married you)

"I spoke with a old friend today, They reminded me of past things that were long forgotten. It is good to have good friends who are real and true. Thanks S"
(translation= S is Sandra, the woman he had an EA/PA with way back in the day. She always dislike me).

and the last one"
"Get rid of negative people in your life. People who steal away your brightness and only bring you down."

and on and on and on.....


----------



## FeministInPink (Sep 13, 2012)

I also figure -- he does a good enough job of making himself look like an ass on FB without my help


----------



## brokenbythis (Aug 21, 2011)

rebuilding72 said:


> Just for kicks- we all know there are things we'd love to post on facebook and the world about our divorce/ex- but know we can't! But if you could, what would your status say?
> 
> Mine would be:
> 
> Free: Narcassist ex husband who loves to degrade you and make you feel worthless. Hates everything you do and all your friends. Lacks any kind of compassion or empathy for others. Spends very little time with his child so he has more time to ***** around. So all you ladies want him? He's all yours!!! I'M FREE!!!


Hang on, do you know my husband too ?  :rofl:


----------



## arbitrator (Feb 13, 2012)

brokenbythis said:


> Hang on, do you know my husband too ?  :rofl:


*Sounds greatly like your H might be a brother to my rich, cheating, skanky XW.

No that couldn't be right. Guess that's because both of her siblings are really upstanding people!*


----------



## LaQueso (Dec 30, 2012)

There have only been a couple of posts alluding to what happened.my FB friends are close so I'm not saying anything that would offend, not even his family, who I am also friends with. He and his POSOW are blocked.I try not to post anything that I would be embarrassed to see on a jumbotron during the SuperBowl. 
This week, after seeing his financial disclosure saying he owes his tramp $15,000, I have been fighting the urge to gloat about the taste of freedom from his stupidity that is so close. 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## FeministInPink (Sep 13, 2012)

LaQueso said:


> There have only been a couple of posts alluding to what happened.my FB friends are close so I'm not saying anything that would offend, not even his family, who I am also friends with. He and his POSOW are blocked.I try not to post anything that I would be embarrassed to see on a jumbotron during the SuperBowl.
> This week, after seeing his financial disclosure saying he owes his tramp $15,000, I have been fighting the urge to gloat about the taste of freedom from his stupidity that is so close.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


I've blocked my STBXH and POSOW, and unfriended everyone in his family, save for his one cousin who has been very supportive of me. The minute she heard from her mother that STBXH and I were splitting, she messaged me, and has been offering advice and support all along. She's 15 yrs older than my STBXH, and they're not close, whereas she and I hit it off when we met at a family wedding 5 yrs ago, and have been pretty tight every since.

I've also unfriended nearly all of our "mutual" friends, who were really just his friends. Who knows what kind of bile he's been spreading about me -- and none of them have so much as said a word to me since we separated in February, so whatever. There are a handful of mutual friends on FB who are still in touch with me occasionally, but I've hidden most of my posts from them. That may be overkill, but he doesn't need to know anything about what's going on with me; the mutual friends probably won't say anything -- they've been neutral enough that I have no reason to think they would, but even so...


----------

